# Massey 4608 limp mode



## Fieldstone Farm (6 mo ago)

I am having a problem with my massey 4608 where it threw a 52020831 / spn fn1 code. The dealer says that that is a fuel pressure code saying that there is not pressure in the fuel rail. I replaced the releaf valve , the fuel pressure sensor on the rail and filter, replaced the filters and blew out the lines. I was wondering if anyone has had this problem before or any ideas on what might be causing it.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning, 
See link below. You have probably already fixed the problem with the work you have done, but the code has to be cleared. 









Error code


I have a 2016 massey 4608 cab tractor it is throwing the error code 520208 31 in the book it says rail pressure relief valve open but doesn't specify if it is fuel rail or could it be a hydraulic valve either way I can't get over 1500 rpm and can barely pick up hay it just falls flat on its face...




www.thecombineforum.com


----------

